# What Motherboard Does The Mac Pro Use ?!



## Respital

Okay, i go onto the apple website and configure a mac pro to the max price cost 
my first big Jaw Dropper was the ram. 32GB RAM WDH?  What kind of motherboard supports 32gig RAM ?   Memory
Mac Pro systems support up to 32GB of 800MHz DDR2 fully buffered ECC memory in eight FB-DIMM slots. Choose among a variety of memory amounts and configurations. Didn't know they made 8gb sticks.. can't find any on the market either. 

Anyways. Fully Maxed Out The Mac Cost....

Subtotal  	Please note that your subtotal does not include sales tax or rebates.  	$28,339.90 

Someone please tell me that apple is a huge rip off artist... i think they are but ... wow.


----------



## Gareth

They do indeed rip you off on accessories and on the systems I believe. For the price, I believe you should get a much much much higher spec PC. (especially the Mac Mini)


----------



## tlarkin

Apple uses a motherboard that they design.  Also, almost all your money is for the ECC RAM that is tossed in that system.  Almost any apple sales rep will say if you max out the RAM in any system they will toss all software licenses in for free, or sometimes even the machine itself.  That is because the RAM is extremely expensive.

The fact is, Apple is not a rip off but people think that and have no idea what they are talking about.  First off the entry level xeon proessors in that macpro run about 800 each off of newegg, so you are paying 1600 to just match those processors alone if you were to build your own.  Then add in the non ecc ram, and that will be another 1000 dollars, then add in a video card, and server motherboard with matches the specs and can handle dual xeons, powersupply, case and everything else and you are easily at 3500 building your own, with no software and no OS.


----------



## Respital

tlarkin said:


> Apple uses a motherboard that they design.  Also, almost all your money is for the ECC RAM that is tossed in that system.  Almost any apple sales rep will say if you max out the RAM in any system they will toss all software licenses in for free, or sometimes even the machine itself.  That is because the RAM is extremely expensive.
> 
> The fact is, Apple is not a rip off but people think that and have no idea what they are talking about.  First off the entry level xeon proessors in that macpro run about 800 each off of newegg, so you are paying 1600 to just match those processors alone if you were to build your own.  Then add in the non ecc ram, and that will be another 1000 dollars, then add in a video card, and server motherboard with matches the specs and can handle dual xeons, powersupply, case and everything else and you are easily at 3500 building your own, with no software and no OS.



Ya but still they charge $28,000.00


----------



## tlarkin

Respital said:


> Ya but still they charge $28,000.00



Dude, its the RAM, go find that RAM from any third party and I bet the best deal you can get on it is most likely 23k or so.  They aren't putting in standard DDR Ram in those things, and Mac Pros aren't for gaming they are for serious work.  They aren't something where you just assemble parts in a box and call it a high end gaming rig, these things deal with high end stuff.  Hollywood uses them to make movies, record labels use them to cut albums, so on and so forth.  We are talking about multi million dollar industries using these things.

Get over it, they are high quality machines, and most likely the Mac Pro isn't for you because you don't need that kind of computer.  The only downfall that Apple has in my mind from their system choices is a mid range tower.  Their mid range computer is an iMac and not everyone wants an all-in-one machine.


----------

